# "Quick Release" Rack & Fenders



## Whodat (Oct 13, 2011)

I am expecting delivery of a bike that I want to use both for commuting and for more sporty rides in conditions less favorable for riding 23cm tires (read mostly rain, but also maybe winter when there's residual sand on the roads).
Are there rear racks ( hopefully compatible with a Jandd commuter pannier & Bontager shopping bags) that can be quickly removed & reinstalled without tools? Probably need 20-30 lb weight capacity.
Less importantly, are there any full coverage fenders that are quickly emoved & reinstalled? I'm less concerned about this as most of the time, if I'm doing a recreational ride on this it would be in conditions where I would want fenders, I think.


----------



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

I've tried a few seat post rear racks (aka beam racks) with mixed results. Some of them were easy to attach and detach. Most recommended no more than 25 lbs max load. In all of them, I found that my panniers tend to "wobble" during the ride, for lack of a securing mount on the bottom. At worst, my panniers started banging against the frame and wheel during rough terrain.

I'd recommend going to an LBS with a good return policy so you can get a feel for the ones that work for you. I got a couple from REI, but eventually returned all of them and settled for a standard rack instead. The added weight on the bike was negligible for me (as I'm trying to shed 30 lbs more).


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Why not just get a decent, light rack, like a Tubus and leave it on? They really aren't that heavy.


----------



## Whodat (Oct 13, 2011)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> Why not just get a decent, light rack, like a Tubus and leave it on? They really aren't that heavy.


In part, aesthetics.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I've never heard of or seen a QR rack. Only four screws hold them on, so it really takes only a minute or two to remove or replace. 

I suppose you could use lower rack mounts that attach to the QR skewers, (Tubus makes them), but you have to remove the skewer entirely to remove and replace either the rack or the wheel. And you still have screws at the top.

Same with full-coverage fenders. you can find all sorts of QR fenders, just not full coverage. And you can find all sorts of full-coverage fenders, just not QR. 

"Sheldon nuts" could make full-coverage fenders a little quicker to remove and replace.



Whodat said:


> In part, aesthetics.


Then get a second bike. N+1 must be obeyed, so there's your excuse. 

I say that only half in fun, and the other half from experience. The demands of commuting and grocery-getting are different from those of recreational and group rides. It makes sense to have bikes specific to the purpose.

I have two racked and fendered bikes. One is a regular roadie, entry level, but the same geometry as that maker's mid-level bikes. It's a handful when the load is over 15 pounds or so. It does a lot of tail-wagging. The geometry just isn't right for carrying a load. 

My other one was purposed-designed for high-speed commuting and light touring. The most I've loaded on it was between 50 and 60 pounds. It handles perfectly when loaded because it was designed to. I'm hardly aware there's anything back there. It just requires a bit more oomph to get rolling when loaded. 

Unloaded, while it's just as fast as my other bikes, it's not as quick. And what makes it handle great under load makes its handling slow when unladen. 

Still, for a while it was my only bike, and if your budget says only one, than an all-rounder like mine is a livable compromise.

My other two bikes are racing geometry, fun bikes, and remain open-wheel. Mostly. The titanium one gets QR fenders in the three-seasons (I use the Bontrager Satellites) and Crud RoadRacers in the winter.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Bontrager has what you need. They make a lightweight rack for road bikes that don't have mounts (hear me out..), it uses a bracket that mounts under the rear brake and a pair of brackets that go under the QR nuts so with removal of the QR and one bolt you can remove the rack and be left with just a bracket at the brake that looks like a pro's number mount. It is solid.

They also make full coverage fenders that QR, leaving only some ball-mounts at the eyelets on the fork and dropout.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've used a quick release seatpost rack, sometimes called a trunk rack quite a lot. It's handy & you can either install or remove it in about a minute. I've found it to be very stable while on the bike over many different conditions. It does make the bike a little top heavy which you'll only notice at walking speeds or when mounting/dismounting. This is the one I have: TransIt Seatpost Rack

Re: fenders. Like Bruce said quick release fenders probably aren't worth getting. Full coverage fenders, lol,lol,lol,lol! In hell, they make you install fenders.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

davidka said:


> Bontrager has what you need. They make a lightweight rack for road bikes that don't have mounts (hear me out..), it uses a bracket that mounts under the rear brake and a pair of brackets that go under the QR nuts so with removal of the QR and one bolt you can remove the rack and be left with just a bracket at the brake that looks like a pro's number mount. It is solid.
> 
> They also make full coverage fenders that QR, leaving only some ball-mounts at the eyelets on the fork and dropout.


Huh. How 'bout dat?

Bontrager Interchange Nebula — Review

I can check that one off the list.

[X] Learn something new today.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I think SKS now does a minimal, but full coverage fender called Racer Blade "Long" as well.


----------



## uphillcrash (Apr 12, 2009)

Here's the racks that you are looking for easy on easy off and they will fit any bike The System


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

SKS RaceBlades and Crud fenders are both quick release. I have used both, and they both have advantages and disadvantages. RaceBlades will fit larger tires, are available in black and silver, but can be finicky to adjust without rubbing and don't look so hot. Cruds look much better (assuming you like black) but will only fit with 23 mm tires.

Regarding a rear rack, I think your best option would be a Carradice bag with their optional Bagman rack or alternatives. A Carradice bag will hold as much or more gear than a racktop bag or small panniers, but centers the weight much better so it doesn't affect handling. The Bagman rack helps support the bag and keep it from swaying and hitting your legs while pedaling, and the quick release version allows you to easily install and remove it.


----------



## Whodat (Oct 13, 2011)

uphillcrash said:


> Here's the racks that you are looking for easy on easy off and they will fit any bike The System


Those look great! Price is a bit steep, but those look like a good long-term solution once the discretionary spending budget recovers. For now I'm just going to stick on a Blackburn Mtn rack. Maybe I'll see if I can work something out with wingnuts.


----------



## Jowan (Nov 24, 2002)

Second the Carradice Bags! 

Top quality and very useful. Take a look at the Longflap models, the flap of the bag can be extended to haul more gear when needed. 

Greatest benefit of these bags is that they can be placed very near to the center of the bike/body, so you will hardly notice them when riding seated, and much less when standing on the pedals then any other bag. 

I use the special Carradice SQR clamp for the bag, this is makes it very easy to put the bag on and of the bike. SQR System

The clamp itself is also very easy removed if needed.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

SKS Grand M.O.M. rear fender can easily be removed. SKS Grand D.A.D. front fender requires removal of the front wheel.

As far as a rack, a regular rack has better support for bags, since there is typical 4 mounting points. Allot sturdier, than those with only one mounting point. It took me about a minute to remove 4 screws, of course, I had a little powered screw driver. Plus these were intended for use with regular panniers and the bontrager grocery bag.


----------



## Whodat (Oct 13, 2011)

brucew said:


> Then get a second bike. N+1 must be obeyed, so there's your excuse.
> 
> I say that only half in fun, and the other half from experience. The demands of commuting and grocery-getting are different from those of recreational and group rides. It makes sense to have bikes specific to the purpose....
> .


Unfortunately, the other part of "X= N+1", where X is the number of bikes one needs and N is the number one has now is "or X= D-1" where D is the number of bikes that will precipitate a divorce. Right now N= D-1.
So we'll have to see if the bike lives up to its hype as an all rounder.


----------

